# Good News from Iraq



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Here a link with a Wall Street journal opinion piece that is talking about all the good things happening in Iraq that the media won't tell you. IF the ink doesn't work let me know and I'll copy the article

http://www.opinionjournal.com/extra/?id=110005676

Its long but worthwile to read.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The first presidential elections in Afghanistan's history will be held Saturday, *and the media couldn't care less*. :eyeroll: That's too bad, because this development represents a stunning victory by the United States in the war on terror, and by extension, George Bush.

Already, the elections are being minimized in the media. We are told the elections are being "staged" and that democracy there is an "experiment." In other words, they want the United States to fail. The reasoning is quite simple: any success in Afghanistan would benefit the campaign to reelect George Bush. *Since the media wants to install Kerry on November 2nd, they must downplay any success in the war on terror.* You can already tell this because they have "serious doubts" about that country's ability to hold elections.

But the facts are the facts...*and Afghanistan is doing quite well, compared to where it was*. What once was a terrorist state that was harboring Al-Qaeda and Osama Bin Laden, is no longer so. The Taliban are either dead or out of power, and much of Al-Qaeda was killed. By any measure, the war in Afghanistan has been a success.

It really is too bad....but remember, what's good for the United States is good for George Bush, and the media can't have that, can they?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Afghan income has almost doubled, besides there right to vote. Dem. party=damn it anyhow.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I wanted to move this back to the top so it would be read


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

These are different wars and different countries. Afghanistan is important and there is a god chance to establish a democracy there. Iraq is also important, but Bush and his administration screwd up there and squandered war on terror worldwide. Our country was led by a group of Jack ***** for four years. Saddam was bad, but now we have a few groups as bad as Saddam was in Iraq. Iraq is a can of worms. With Shiite majority, particion of Iraq would be only one reasonable solution to win peace there. Iran has more influence there, then USA with all our troops on the ground.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Iran has more influence there, then USA with all our troops on the ground.


Which is precisely why they are sending and supplying terrorists and why we have to deal with them next. Pretty soon they won't have much influence at all in Iraq


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey, now Bob, you can't be talking about the good things that are happening, that just can't be true. My buddy that returned awhile ago echoed all of the good things. Now this was his second goround in Irag, he was in the Gulf War to. His quotes, by far the vast majority of Iraqi people are jumping up and down with joy that they actually have a chance at democracy. One of the missions he was on, they were delivering school supplies to kids, he said there would literaly be fights between the kids over school supplies because everyone of them wanted everything they could get there hands on. They were not aloud to settle any disputes, he said the joy in those kids' faces, and there parents is enough to make him go back again. He is going on 20 years in the National Guard and has served 2 tours over there and is adament he would go back again. I hold him in the utmost respect of all of the people I know. What a true man he is. Democracy will prevail.


----------

